# 200g-aquarium stand (need help)



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

I recently purchased this tank, and I have some concerns.

The tank is a used (7â€™ x 2â€™ x 2â€™) Oceanic all glass (1/2â€


----------



## Mitch101 (Sep 15, 2007)

I just built mine for my 300gal and I used [email protected] 24" oc to support the tank. Mine is acrylic so I used [email protected] 12" oc for the tank bottom. Then I wrapped 3/4 ply, glued and screwed/nailed it. Most tank stands I have seen in the lfs are similar to yours or not as good for the same or larger tank. It is probably ok, but, for me it seems to scarry. I want to feel comfortable putting my body under it. I would beef it up a little.
Good luck


----------



## znk (Apr 7, 2007)

Plywood is extremly strong in compression. But if you dont feel confident you could brace it.


----------



## Boomr99 (Dec 19, 2007)

That stand is very strong and will be fine. The verticle compression capacity of plywood (especially 3/4") is very high. I build cabinets and am currently building a stand for my friends 150 gallon. My design is different but I am using ONLY 3/4" plywood. The front of your cabinet (between the doors) looks like solid wood with the stiles joined to the rails with pocket hole screws. this is also a very strong construction method.
If your super paranoid of coarse you could beef it up. But I wouldn't bother.

Just my 0.02 cents


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

Im paranoid so I say beef it up with 2x4's


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

If I do beef this up a little, what would be the best way to this?

I was thinking about adding additional 2â€


----------



## mithesaint (Oct 31, 2006)

CICHLUDED said:


> If I do beef this up a little, what would be the best way to this?
> 
> I was thinking about adding additional 2â€


----------



## Mitch101 (Sep 15, 2007)

The compression is straight down, if the stand is not pefectly plumb, there are shear forces. Then you are relying on the corner attachment. I would not worry about the weight crushing the ply. straight down, but if you floor is not level, or if it gets bumped in one side or the other  . I would block the corners to tie it together better, then add a few more just because I like to sleep at night. :wink:


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

I think I will block the corners with 2x4â€™s â€¦ Just for peace of mindâ€¦

Thanks to all who repliedâ€¦. 

.


----------



## porksnorkel (Aug 14, 2007)

if ur not confident, go to pet supermarket or something like that, and look at their factory stands. they are basically similiar, except they use pine strips and staples to hold them together!

beautiful stand btw!


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

Looks plenty strong to me.


----------



## Burtess (Apr 5, 2006)

That is stronger than a bare 2X4 stand for sure.

There is no need to worry about "shear forces" because the large whole areas of plywood will take care of that. Thus there is no need for triangular braces, they would be redundant.

I think your safely good to go....

Burt


----------



## ArcticCatRider (Jul 13, 2007)

Hey, if it makes you feel safe, make it better.Put your carpentry to work. :thumb: 
Add 4 x 4s in the corners, or 2 x 4s, either way. Always better safe then sorry.Whatever makes you feel better. :wink:


----------

